# "مؤتمر مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق"



## ابن سينا (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
لمحة عن المجمع:
تأسس في عهد حكومة الملك فيصل سنة 1918 للنهوض باللغة العربية بعد سنوات الاحتلال العثماني. كان له دور كبير في تعريب مؤسسات وهيئات الدولة وتعريب التعليم وإنشاء المدارس الأولى في سورية. يتألف المجمع من عشرين عضواً عاملاً في سوريا يشكلون لجان يشكلون عدة لجان كلجنة المخطوطات وإحياء التراث، ولجنة المصطلحات، ولجنة اللهجات العربية المعاصرة. يصدر المجمع مجلة فصلية تعنى بشؤون اللغة العربية. توالى على رئاسته الأساتذة: محمد كرد علي (حتى 1953)، خليل مردم بك (حتى 1959)، مصطفى الشهابي (حتى 1968)، حسني سبح (حتى 1986)، وشاكر الفحام (الرئيس الحالي).
افتتح مؤتمر مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق يوم 21/11/2006 ,وهذا هو المؤتمر السنوي الخامس للمجمع ,وقد كان عنوان المؤتمر "اللغة العربية في عصر المعلوماتية",وقد ألقت الدكتوراة نجاح العطار كلمة الافتتاح,وقد نوهت الى الاتي:
1.أهمية الثقافة ودورها في كليتها وشموليتها في بناء الإنسان والارتقاء بالوطن وصناعة التقدم ورسم حدود المستقبل المنفتح .
2.أن قوة هذه الثقافة من قوة اللغة وقوة اللغة من قوة الفكر وقوة الفكر من قوة الأمة وقوة الأمة من مكانتها الدولية في محيطها والعالم.
3.وقد اعجبني ما قالته في معرض حديثها عن اللغة العربية,حيث قالت متسائلة:"*لماذا إذاً هذا الضيم الذي ندخله عليها, قابلين لما يقوله المدعون من أن العربية لغة قاصرة فقدت قدرتها ولم تعد قابلة للاستجابة لمتطلبات العصر مع أن لغتنا العربية أخذت في مراحل النهوض من تاريخنا موقعها المتميز وانتشرت في آفاق الدنيا وأحاطها أبناؤها بجلال الفهم وابتدعوا من علومها ماكان فريداً في زمانه*.‏‏ 
4.كما واضافت الدكتوراه موصحة إلى أن هناك قضايا تحتاج إلى معالجة حاسمة قد يكون في طليعتها التعليم وقضايا اللغة واستيعاب التقنيات والتواصل مع كل معطيات العصر وإمكاناته. وختمت الدكتورة شاكرة مجمع اللغة العربية الذي عمل على تنظيم هذا المؤتمر المهم وكل من شارك في أبحاثه من مجتمعين وعلماء ودارسين كما شكرت السيد الرئيس الحريص على اللغة العربية والمؤمن بأن القومية والوحدة واللغة هي قوام وجودنا ومصيرنا.‏‏ 
وقد ألقى ايضًا الدكتور الفحام كلمته مبيناً نقاطاً هامة:
1.العناية بالمصطلح العلمي هي طريقنا لأن تصبح اللغة العربية لغة التعليم بجميع مراحله في البلاد العربية وأنه من الواجب علينا أن ندخل جميع التقنيات الحديثة الآلية لخدمة اللغة العربية وأن تبنى هذه الأجهزة والتقنيات وفق خصائص اللغة العربية.
2.التيار المتواصل في سلسلة الطفرات التي شاهدناها في مسار الثورة المعلوماتية تتجسد بما يطلقون عليه اسم ثورة النشر الالكتروني إذ يتم الانتقال من المكتوب الورقي إلى المكتوب الالكتروني وأن هذا الانتقال بما يتركه من آثار عميقة في عالم المعرفة يمثل مرحلة نوعية جديدة في مسار الحضارة الإنسانية.‏‏ 
أما الدكتور عبد الكريم خليفة رئيس مجمع اللغة العربية في الأردن, فقد تحدث باسم الأساتذة المشاركين وعبر عن فرحته وسروره كونه في دمشق قلب العروبة النابض, وتوقف أيضاً عند المؤامرات التي تحاك ضد أمتنا ولغتنا ولفت الانتباه إلى خطر إهمالنا للغتنا, وعدم قيامنا بواجبنا نحوها, بينما نسعى إلى تعلم لغة الآخر وهجر لغتنا وكأننا في حرب معها.
وقد تضمن المؤتمر المحاورالتالية:
*أنماط الصياغة اللغوية الحاسوبية والنظرية الخليلية الحديثة للدكتور عبد الرحمن الحاج صالح «الجزائر»، 
*لسانيات المدونة الحاسوبية وصناعة المعجم العربي للدكتور علي القاسمي «العراق»،
* الترجمة الآلية والمنحى الرقمي من زاوية المستخدم-المستهلك للدكتور حسام الخطيب «سورية» *اللغة العربية والحاسوب للدكتورتين ندى غنيم وأميمة دكاك،
* معالجة جمع المؤنث السالم حاسوبياً للدكتور مروان البواب «سورية»
* نظام تعرف الحرف العربي متعدد الأنماط والأحجام للدكتور محمد بسام الكردي «سورية)
* «اللغة العربية والفجو ة الرقمية» وتتضمن المحاور التالية:
* مؤشرات قياس الفجوة الرقمية في المجتمعات العربية للدكتور محمد نوار العوا «سورية»
* قراءة لقيم مؤشرات مجتمع المعلومات في العالم العربي للدكتور نور الدين شيخ عبيد «سورية» *الفجوة الرقمية في المجتمع العربي وأثرها على اللغة العربية للدكتور منصور فرح «سورية» 
*اللغة العربية والمكتبة الالكترونية للدكتور حسان الطيان «سورية» خوارزميات صرفية: اللغة العربية من التحليل الى التوليد للدكتور عمر مهديوي «المغرب» معالجة اللغة العربية باستخدام تقانات الذكاء الاصطناعي لسمر معطي «سورية».
وفي الختام أكد المؤتمر بأعضائه على عدم التخاذل أو التكاسل في حمل راية العربية وخدمتها ودراستها وتقديم ما يليق بعراقتها وقوتها ولا ننسى أنها لغة مليار وثلاثمئة عربي مسلم يتحدثون بها, في حياتهم العادية, وفي تلاوتهم للقرآن الكريم وأدائهم لعبادتهم, وأن نسير على خطا أجدادنا وآبائنا في الحفاظ عليها.اهـ
كلام جميل ولطيف حري أن يحفظ في الصدور وأن يعلمه الاساتذة طلابهم ,وأن يتمسك به التلاميذ والطلاب.


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

لا أدري كيف يستسيغ البعض تسمية حكم الخلافة الإسلامية لبلاد المسلمين ومنها سوريا زمن العثمانيين بالاحتلال، فيما يعتبرون حكم الملك فيصل تحت الوصاية البريطانية استقلالا!

ألا يجدر بنا كتابة التاريخ من الزاوية الذاتية التي تنطلق من ثوابت هذه الأمة. 

قال عليه السلام: (واسمعوا وأطيعوا ولو تأمر عليكم عبد حبشي)

وفي هذا العصر البعض من المضبوعين بالغرب لا يستسيغون تسمية الاحتلال الأمريكي البريطاني المجرم للعراق وأفغانستان بأنه احتلال لكفار مستعمرين لأرض المسلمين بل يسمونهم بقوات التحالف أو التحرير! عجيب كيف يفكر البعض!

آن لنا أن ننتبه للتزوير في وسائل الإعلام ولا ننجر وراء أبواق الغرب الكافر المستعمر.


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عظيم جدا هذا الكلام ومن الحسن أن نجد هناك من يدافع عن اللغة العربية بعدما هجرها أهلها 
وفي رأيي أن أعظم خدمة لها هي تطوير العلم بحيث أن نوجد جديدا يحتاج الغرب له ويكون هذا الجديد باللغة العربية فينتشر تعلمها أما الآن فإنك إن درست باللغة العربية ثم بحثت على النت أو في أي مرجع عساك أن تجد أحدها باللغة العربية فهيهات هيهات أن تجد ذلك إلا القليل المترجم عن اللغات الغربية.
وفي الحقيقة أنا مع الأخ/ يوسف الساريسي، في أنه من غير اللائق أبدا تسمية الخلافة الإسلامية العثمانية بالاحتلال حتى وإن نشروا لغتهم العثمانية في معظم البلاد التي كانت تحت حكمهم
وجزاك الله خيرا أخي/ ابن سينا على نشر هذا الكلام الطيب عن ذلك المؤتمر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابن سينا (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم أيها اإخوة الأفاضل على ما يبدونه من إهتمام باللغة العربية...واما ما عقب عليه الأخ يوسف الساريسي فأنا معه قلب وقالب ,فالدولة العلية(الاسلامية العثمانية) كانت إمتدادًا لدولة الخلافة وآخر معقل لها,وقد دافع عنها السلاطين الاتراك خير دفاع ,ولنا في مولقف السلطان عبد الحميد_رحمه الله_ خير دليل وعبرة على تفاديهم في الدفاع عن بيضة الاسلام...وما سقت التعريف بالمؤتمر إلا من وجه النظر التاريخية وسبب تأسيسه إبتداءً.


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (30 نوفمبر 2006)

تحياتي لك أخي ابن سينا

يسرني موقفك هذا، ولقد ظننت أنك قد وافقت بشكل ضمني على ما ورد في المقالة لأنك نقلتها بدون تعليق.

وكذلك الشكر للأخ أبي عبدالله

والسلام عليكم


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

للرفع والتذكير

والسلام عليكم


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يوفقكم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سهام معمر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

[No message]


----------



## سهام معمر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

وجدت مواضيع مهمة جدا في هذا الرابط وهناك مواضيع تتناول موضوع اللغة العربية 


http://www.arabcin.net


----------



## سهام معمر (8 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.arabcin.net


----------



## aseer el7ob (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يكون فى عون الجميع


----------



## مناضل عبدي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*أفضل ألحب*

السلام عليكم..

هناك حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يقول فيه:"ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الايمان أن يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما ، وأن يحب المرء لا يحبه الا لله وأن يكره أن يعود فى الكفر بعد أن أنقذه الله منه كما يكره أن يقذف فى النار" (رواه الشيخان وأحمد والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه)


----------



## طموح3 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تأسس في عهد حكومة الملك فيصل سنة 1918 للنهوض باللغة العربية بعد سنوات الاحتلال العثماني. كان له دور كبير في تعريب مؤسسات وهيئات الدولة وتعريب التعليم وإنشاء المدارس الأولى في سورية. يتألف المجمع من عشرين عضواً عاملاً في سوريا يشكلون لجان يشكلون عدة لجان كلجنة المخطوطات وإحياء التراث، ولجنة المصطلحات، ولجنة اللهجات العربية المعاصرة. يصدر المجمع مجلة فصلية تعنى بشؤون اللغة العربية. توالى على رئاسته الأساتذة: محمد كرد علي (حتى 1953)، خليل مردم بك (حتى 1959)، مصطفى الشهابي (حتى 1968)، حسني سبح (حتى 1986)، وشاكر الفحام (الرئيس الحالي).
افتتح مؤتمر مجمع اللغة العربية بدمشق يوم 21/11/2006 ,وهذا هو المؤتمر السنوي الخامس للمجمع ,وقد كان عنوان المؤتمر "اللغة العربية في عصر المعلوماتية",وقد ألقت الدكتوراة نجاح العطار كلمة الافتتاح,وقد نوهت الى الاتي:
1.أهمية الثقافة ودورها في كليتها وشموليتها في بناء الإنسان والارتقاء بالوطن وصناعة التقدم ورسم حدود المستقبل المنفتح .
2.أن قوة هذه الثقافة من قوة اللغة وقوة اللغة من قوة الفكر وقوة الفكر من قوة الأمة وقوة الأمة من مكانتها الدولية في محيطها والعالم.
3.وقد اعجبني ما قالته في معرض حديثها عن اللغة العربية,حيث قالت متسائلة:"*لماذا إذاً هذا الضيم الذي ندخله عليها, قابلين لما يقوله المدعون من أن العربية لغة قاصرة فقدت قدرتها ولم تعد قابلة للاستجابة لمتطلبات العصر مع أن لغتنا العربية أخذت في مراحل النهوض من تاريخنا موقعها المتميز وانتشرت في آفاق الدنيا وأحاطها أبناؤها بجلال الفهم وابتدعوا من علومها ماكان فريداً في زمانه*.‏‏ 
4.كما واضافت الدكتوراه موصحة إلى أن هناك قضايا تحتاج إلى معالجة حاسمة قد يكون في طليعتها التعليم وقضايا اللغة واستيعاب التقنيات والتواصل مع كل معطيات العصر وإمكاناته. وختمت الدكتورة شاكرة مجمع اللغة العربية الذي عمل على تنظيم هذا المؤتمر المهم وكل من شارك في أبحاثه من مجتمعين وعلماء ودارسين كما شكرت السيد الرئيس الحريص على اللغة العربية والمؤمن بأن القومية والوحدة واللغة هي قوام وجودنا ومصيرنا.‏‏ 
وقد ألقى ايضًا الدكتور الفحام كلمته مبيناً نقاطاً هامة:
1.العناية بالمصطلح العلمي هي طريقنا لأن تصبح اللغة العربية لغة التعليم بجميع مراحله في البلاد العربية وأنه من الواجب علينا أن ندخل جميع التقنيات الحديثة الآلية لخدمة اللغة العربية وأن تبنى هذه الأجهزة والتقنيات وفق خصائص اللغة العربية.
2.التيار المتواصل في سلسلة الطفرات التي شاهدناها في مسار الثورة المعلوماتية تتجسد بما يطلقون عليه اسم ثورة النشر الالكتروني إذ يتم الانتقال من المكتوب الورقي إلى المكتوب الالكتروني وأن هذا الانتقال بما يتركه من آثار عميقة في عالم المعرفة يمثل مرحلة نوعية جديدة في مسار الحضارة الإنسانية.‏‏ 
أما الدكتور عبد الكريم خليفة رئيس مجمع اللغة العربية في الأردن, فقد تحدث باسم الأساتذة المشاركين وعبر عن فرحته وسروره كونه في دمشق قلب العروبة النابض, وتوقف أيضاً عند المؤامرات التي تحاك ضد أمتنا ولغتنا ولفت الانتباه إلى خطر إهمالنا للغتنا, وعدم قيامنا بواجبنا نحوها, بينما نسعى إلى تعلم لغة الآخر وهجر لغتنا وكأننا في حرب معها.
وقد تضمن المؤتمر المحاورالتالية:
*أنماط الصياغة اللغوية الحاسوبية والنظرية الخليلية الحديثة للدكتور عبد الرحمن الحاج صالح «الجزائر»، 
*لسانيات المدونة الحاسوبية وصناعة المعجم العربي للدكتور علي القاسمي «العراق»،
* الترجمة الآلية والمنحى الرقمي من زاوية المستخدم-المستهلك للدكتور حسام الخطيب «سورية» *اللغة العربية والحاسوب للدكتورتين ندى غنيم وأميمة دكاك،
* معالجة جمع المؤنث السالم حاسوبياً للدكتور مروان البواب «سورية»
* نظام تعرف الحرف العربي متعدد الأنماط والأحجام للدكتور محمد بسام الكردي «سورية)
* «اللغة العربية والفجو ة الرقمية» وتتضمن المحاور التالية:
* مؤشرات قياس الفجوة الرقمية في المجتمعات العربية للدكتور محمد نوار العوا «سورية»
* قراءة لقيم مؤشرات مجتمع المعلومات في العالم العربي للدكتور نور الدين شيخ عبيد «سورية» *الفجوة الرقمية في المجتمع العربي وأثرها على اللغة العربية للدكتور منصور فرح «سورية»


----------



## طموح3 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_2009 التسجيل وحتى اكتمال العدد مدة الدورة 10 ايام يمنح المتدرب شهادة معتمدة من الوزارة ومشروع تنمية المهاراتsdp والتدريب على ايدى متخصصين معتمدين لكل محافظات الجمهورية الاستفسار نفس اسمى على الياهو مع تمنياتى _


----------

